# Autocolantes Meteopt



## Geiras (17 Fev 2011 às 21:16)

Boas

Uma sugestão, podiam negociar e disponibilizar online autocolantes com o símbolo Meteopt para carros, vidros etc.

Que tal ?


----------



## filipept (17 Fev 2011 às 21:29)

Parece uma excelente ideia. 
O símbolo meteopt.com está muito bem conseguido e acredito que o pessoal iria gostar de o ter.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Fev 2011 às 22:00)

Também acho a ideia engraçada, eu concordo.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2011 às 22:03)

Eu também já tinha pensado nisso, tal como em camisolas no caso dos encontros


----------



## Geiras (17 Fev 2011 às 22:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu também já tinha pensado nisso, tal como em camisolas no caso dos encontros



Excelente ideia também 

E com o passar do tempo, quem sabe, bonés, porta chaves etc 


Obrigado por terem gostado da ideia


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Fev 2011 às 22:29)

São todas boas ideias, concordo perfeitamente.
O meu Peugeot ia gostar de certeza de um autocolante desses no canto do vidro. hehehe


----------



## Hazores (18 Fev 2011 às 00:42)

ou então um autoclante com uma frase tipo: "Meteolouco a bordo!"


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Fev 2011 às 19:54)

Hazores disse:


> ou então um autoclante com uma frase tipo: "Meteolouco a bordo!"



Com o ícone do MeteoPT a dizer meteopt.com por baixo  Eu usava


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2011 às 21:49)

Exelente ideia.


----------



## Geiras (20 Fev 2011 às 23:38)

Gostava era que algum moderador lesse isto e opinasse sobre a sugestão


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2011 às 10:09)

Vamos estudar o assunto.


----------



## Iceberg (25 Mai 2011 às 22:51)

Vince disse:


> Vamos estudar o assunto.



Li agora este tópico, e a ideia pareceu-me interessante, embora ainda não tenha reflectido muito sobre a mesma.

E a administração, chegou a alguma opinião sobre a ideia lançada pelo Geiras ?


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2013 às 10:07)

Aproveitando a mudança de viatura que fiz nos últimos tempos, pretendi personalizar a mesma com um autocolante meteopt.com e outro do Meteofontes. Com a autorização e disponibilização do ficheiro por parte da administração do fórum, mandei então fazer os ditos autocolantes, que tiveram o seguinte resultado:












(Na foto, as cores parecem um pouco mais claras do que no real...).

Assim, e aproveitando que a gráfica onde mandei fazer os autocolantes já lá tem os moldes feitos, coloco aqui a questão de se haverá mais alguém interessado nomeadamente no autocolante do meteopt.com (presumo que o Meteofontes seja mais específico), que posso depois mandar fazer a quantidade desejada e enviar para o pessoal. Isto claro, se a administração não tiver nada contra.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2013 às 10:15)

Ficaram muito fixes.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2013 às 14:29)

MSantos disse:


> Ficaram muito fixes.



Não queres um?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Jan 2013 às 15:51)

ecobcg disse:


> Não queres um?



Eu queria... Qual é o preço?


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2013 às 16:04)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eu queria... Qual é o preço?



Autocolante (a preço de custo, não quero fazer negócio nenhum com isto) mais o envio: 5€.
É um autocolante em vinil de corte, ou seja, quando aplicado, apenas ficam as letras coladas, sem nenhum fundo (conforme se vê nas fotos).


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2013 às 16:23)

Claro que se houverem muitos interessados, o preço poderá descer, pois poderei negociar com a Gráfica.


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Jan 2013 às 16:30)

Qual a dimensão do autocolante  L x H ?


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2013 às 16:45)

WHORTAS disse:


> Qual a dimensão do autocolante  L x H ?



O autocolante tem 15cmx3,5cm.


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2013 às 18:37)

Eu também estou interessado em um!


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2013 às 18:41)

Também aderia.

Vamos ver se for mais pessoal quanto poderá ficar.


----------



## peteluis (23 Jan 2013 às 22:33)

contem comigo


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2013 às 23:20)

Mais um também para aqui!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2013 às 23:22)

ecobcg disse:


> O autocolante tem 15cmx3,5cm.



Eu quero 6 (para mim e para oferecer... Quando estiverem prontos avisa-me numa mensagem privada, s.f.f.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2013 às 01:26)

E um para mim.


----------



## Veterano (24 Jan 2013 às 08:54)

Também pretendo um!


----------



## Thomar (24 Jan 2013 às 09:53)

Bom dia! Eu quero 2!


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Jan 2013 às 11:07)

bom dia.Eu quero 5


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jan 2013 às 14:07)

Bem, antes de ir mandar fazer a primeira fornada de autocolantes, mais alguém interessado?
Vá, não se acanhem!


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2013 às 16:32)

Mais 2 aqui para o alentejano! sfff


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2013 às 16:44)

Boas  mais 4 para mim, sff.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2013 às 17:19)

Boa iniciativa

Acho que uma coisa dessas era tipo a cereja no topo do bolo (eu não gosto dessas cerejas mas ficam bem...).

Sem dúvida que seria uma mais valia para todos nós.
Reparem que em qualquer lado poderíamos simplesmente dirigirmo-nos às pessoas que "tripulassem" um veículo com o distintivo e perguntar: *"Mas quem é tu no fórum?"*

Para o negócio ficar melhor, seria bom dar uma data de aceitação de encomendas. Até para permitir que aqui toda a gente tivesse conhecimento disto.

Para mim seriam *4* SFF.


----------



## CptRena (25 Jan 2013 às 18:26)

Também vou aproveitar.
Queria 2, se faz favor.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jan 2013 às 19:40)

Boa boa... já vi que a malta se está a interessar...


----------



## Z13 (25 Jan 2013 às 22:50)

Reserva-me um também, por favor. Depois da-me as instruções por m.p.


----------



## PauloSR (26 Jan 2013 às 00:37)

Aproveito para pedir um também para mim


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jan 2013 às 11:27)

Bom, parece que já temos um número interessante de solicitações. Ainda faltam algumas confirmações, mas já dá para mandar fazer uns autocolantes, o que vou fazer esta Segunda-Feira. Se houver mais alguém interessado, aproveitem e peçam já o autocolante, assim mando-os fazer todos na Segunda.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jan 2013 às 11:51)

Bom dia! 4 para mim sff!


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Jan 2013 às 10:47)

ecobcg disse:


>



Também gostava de ter de ter um METEO.PT para por na janela da Ericeira. Por mim fica encomendado


----------



## Geiras (28 Jan 2013 às 13:36)

Ena, a minha ideia sempre seguiu para a frente! 
Mais lá para a frente logo peço também 1 ou 2 eheheh.

Parabéns pela iniciativa, *ecobcg*

Abraço


----------



## Pisfip (28 Jan 2013 às 21:20)

Boas noites!  Que excelente ideia! 1 para mim sffavor!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2013 às 22:31)

Já agora ...podes contar com mais dois ,se faz favor...!


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Jan 2013 às 21:07)

Dois para mim, se fizerem o favor (1 para o carro, outro para a mota)

Obrigado


----------



## bisnaga33 (29 Jan 2013 às 21:26)

Eu tb gostava de ter 2


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2013 às 12:19)

Boas,

Já cá tenho a 1.ª remessa de autocolantes. Ainda hoje (ou o mais tardar amanhã) irei enviar (para quem já confirmou e pagou) os mesmos por correio.

A aplicação do autocolante é fácil, basta retirar a película transparente que vem à frente, ao fazer isso as letras deverão vir agarradas a essa película, depois é só aplicar na superfície que se pretende, passar com um pano para colar bem as letras, e voltar a puxar, com cuidado, a película transparente.

O único cuidado a ter será na lavagem do veículo, onde se deverá evitar, como é óbvio, passar directamente com a pistola de lavagem a alta pressão por cima das letras do autocolante. De resto, os meus já andaram à chuva, ao vento e ao sol e ainda lá estão.

Qualquer dúvida, é só perguntarem.







Para quem ainda não pediu, estejam à vontade! Rapidamente peço uma 2.ª remessa de autocolantes, assim que tiver um número suficiente de interessados .


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2013 às 12:25)

Muito bom, viva a fartura   também vou querer certamente.


----------



## Rachie (31 Jan 2013 às 14:58)

Mais um pra mim


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2013 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

No seguimento da primeira remessa de autocolantes, enviado na passada semana para os interessados, agradecia apenas que me confirmassem a sua recepção em condições.

Obrigado!

PS: E já agora, se mais alguém quiser... é só dizer...


----------



## Thomar (4 Fev 2013 às 19:14)

Os autocolantes já chegaram e estão em boas condições!!! 

Amanhã tenho com me entreter 

Obrigado!


----------



## actioman (4 Fev 2013 às 20:09)

Também confirmo a chegada dos meus! 

Obrigado ecobcg.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2013 às 20:10)

Também já tenho o meu!

Obrigado!


----------



## Gerofil (4 Fev 2013 às 21:27)

Já tenho os meus; obrigado.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2013 às 23:50)

Confirmo a recepção.

Mais uma vez agradecido.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Fev 2013 às 00:39)

Recebido também!!

Se mais tarde quiser mais peço (acho que vou querer mas não para já).


----------



## Veterano (5 Fev 2013 às 08:41)

Também já recebi o meu, obrigado.


----------



## PauloSR (5 Fev 2013 às 20:22)

Recebido!!! 

Obrigado!


----------



## CptRena (5 Fev 2013 às 23:36)

Recebido
Obrigado.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2013 às 23:36)

ecobcg disse:


> ...agradecia apenas que me confirmassem a sua recepção em condições.
> Obrigado!



Não tens que agradecer, eu é que agradeço.
Recebido e conferido, é tempo de o "botar" nos vidros dos carros.
*Carago, acho que vai ficar bonito pá!*

Agora só falta andar de olho em "riste" à procura de viaturas com o _*`tóclante*_ e a perguntar: "Olha, desculpa mas qual é o teu _nick_ no fórum MeteoPT?"


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Fev 2013 às 16:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> _ "tóclante" _



Também já tenho 
Vai ficar colado bem em frente ao Atlântico. Testemunhará os mais incriveis fenómenos atmosféricos que se passarem na Ericeira


----------



## bisnaga33 (6 Fev 2013 às 16:16)

recebido.obrigado


----------



## ecobcg (6 Fev 2013 às 16:59)

Ainda bem que está tudo a chegar ao destino! Só me falta uma ou outra confirmação!
Espero que estejam todos em condições e já bem coladinhos nos vidros dos carros...



Aristocrata disse:


> *Carago, acho que vai ficar bonito pá!*
> 
> Agora só falta andar de olho em "riste" à procura de viaturas com o _*`tóclante*_ e a perguntar: "Olha, desculpa mas qual é o teu _nick_ no fórum MeteoPT?"




É isso que a malta quer!

Mas de tantos membros aqui do fórum, foram poucos a encomendar autocolantes! Está tudo com vergonha ou quê?!!
Vá lá, toca a encomendar, para mandar vir uma 2.ª remessa!


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2013 às 18:30)

ecobcg disse:


> Ainda bem que está tudo a chegar ao destino! Só me falta uma ou outra confirmação!
> Espero que estejam todos em condições e já bem coladinhos nos vidros dos carros...
> 
> 
> ...



Eu só ainda não mandei vir um ou dois porque não tenho carro, e para os colar na testa não vale a pena. 

Só uma curiosidade, quantos autocolantes é que já mandaste fazer?


----------



## ecobcg (6 Fev 2013 às 19:01)

MSantos disse:


> Eu só ainda não mandei vir um ou dois porque não tenho carro, e para os colar na testa não vale a pena.
> 
> Só uma curiosidade, quantos autocolantes é que já mandaste fazer?



Lol! Pois, sem carro é mais difícil colar os autocolantes...

A primeira remessa foram 50 autocolantes.


----------



## Rachie (15 Fev 2013 às 22:02)

Recebido!!! Este fim de semana já vou dar banho ao bolinhas e colá-lo  Obrigadaaaaa


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2013 às 10:59)

Rachie disse:


> Recebido!!! Este fim de semana já vou dar banho ao bolinhas e colá-lo  Obrigadaaaaa



OK. Ainda bem que chegou inteiro!

Quanto ao resto do pessoal, ainda há por aí uns 3 ou 4 que não confirmaram a recepção do autocolante. Mas como também não "reclamaram" pela não recepção do mesmo, presumo que esteja tudo OK.

Giro era a malta colocar aqui as fotos dos seus autocolantes já devidamente colados nos respectivos veículos! Para vermos como ficou! Eheh!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2013 às 15:14)

ecobcg disse:


> OK. Ainda bem que chegou inteiro!
> 
> Quanto ao resto do pessoal, ainda há por aí uns 3 ou 4 que não confirmaram a recepção do autocolante. Mas como também não "reclamaram" pela não recepção do mesmo, presumo que esteja tudo OK.
> 
> Giro era a malta colocar aqui as fotos dos seus autocolantes já devidamente colados nos respectivos veículos! Para vermos como ficou! Eheh!



Eu sou um deles por confirmar ,chegou OK...obrigado,o meu já está no sitio .


----------



## Rachie (16 Fev 2013 às 20:58)

ecobcg disse:


> Giro era a malta colocar aqui as fotos dos seus autocolantes já devidamente colados nos respectivos veículos! Para vermos como ficou! Eheh!



Por acaso tinha pensado nisso eheheheh
Bem, se amanhã chover já não preciso lavar o carro, é só esperar uma aberta, secar o vidro e colar


----------



## Rachie (18 Fev 2013 às 19:10)

Autocolante no sítio  Assim que puder tiro foto e publico aqui


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2013 às 21:10)

Rachie disse:


> Autocolante no sítio  Assim que puder tiro foto e publico aqui



Boa!


----------



## Rachie (19 Fev 2013 às 19:27)

E como prometido, cá vai


----------



## ecobcg (20 Fev 2013 às 14:22)

Rachie disse:


> E como prometido, cá vai



Ficou bem porreiro!


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2013 às 09:24)

Sempre que desconfiem que um post é spam, reportem o mesmo à moderação/administração, para que possamos actuar o mais depressa possível.

Obrigado! 

(As citações ao mesmo foram apagadas.)


----------



## Rachie (21 Fev 2013 às 09:52)

AnDré disse:


> Sempre que desconfiem que um post é spam, reportem o mesmo à moderação/administração, para que possamos actuar o mais depressa possível.
> 
> Obrigado!
> 
> (As citações ao mesmo foram apagadas.)



Eu ia reportar, mas pelos vistos já não fui a tempo


----------



## Veterano (21 Fev 2013 às 10:20)

O autocolante ficou muito bem, já pessoal amigo me deu os parabéns, pena cá pela zona não ter ainda encontrado um idêntico.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Fev 2013 às 17:07)

Onde é que eu tenho andado  só agora é que vi isto
Também queria 2, se houver optimo se não fica para a próxima remessa.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Fev 2013 às 14:05)

Autocolante recebido!


----------



## jpmartins (26 Fev 2013 às 17:26)

Já recebi, vou agora colar


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2013 às 17:30)

Toca a colar os autocolantes agora!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2013 às 20:26)

No Puma ficou assim:






No Smart não tirei foto, mas depois coloco aqui!


----------



## Rachie (1 Mar 2013 às 21:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> No Puma ficou assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podes tirar esse rectângulo de plástico e ficam só as letras 

Muito fixe


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2013 às 21:05)

Rachie disse:


> Podes tirar esse rectângulo de plástico e ficam só as letras
> 
> Muito fixe



Já percebi que sim!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2013 às 22:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já percebi que sim!



Mas tira com jeitinho... 

Vá, então e os restantes autocolantes... mais fotos da sua colocação, onde andam?!

E já agora, ainda faltam muitos membros que ainda não adquiriram o dito autocolante! Bora lá!


----------



## CptRena (1 Mar 2013 às 22:09)

Hoje foi dia de instalar o meu autocolante no veículo e não é que descubro que tenho os autocolantes defeituosos. O que ficou no carro deu para corrigir (tinha um raio de sol a mais fora do sítio).






O outro não tem solução pois faltam-lhe raios de sol. 





A mais alguém aconteceu isto. Dará para reclamar na gráfica ecobcg?


Resultado final


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2013 às 22:13)

CptRena disse:


> O outro não tem solução pois faltam-lhe raios de sol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chegou aí assim? Estranho, conferi todos os que mandei, mas não reparei nesse! Se não te importares, manda-mo de volta que eu envio-te um novo!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Abr 2013 às 14:15)

Ora vamos lá então relembrar o pessoal!
Estejam à vontade para pedir autocolantes. Agora que o bom tempo está instalado, nada melhor que colar um autocolante Meteopt na viatura e andar por aí a mostrá-lo! Ehehe!

Vá, não se acanhem. Quem ainda não tem, é só encomendar!


----------



## spyke_34 (11 Mai 2013 às 14:27)

boas pessoal

venho desde ja agradecer ao ecobcg a disponibilidade de entregar os autocolantes , tks  , ja ca estao e impecaveis. depois coloco umas fotos para verem como ficou .

obrigado
ecobcg 

so nao coloco o nome porque ha pessoas que nao gostam.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mai 2013 às 00:28)

spyke_34 disse:


> boas pessoal
> 
> venho desde ja agradecer ao ecobcg a disponibilidade de entregar os autocolantes , tks  , ja ca estao e impecaveis. depois coloco umas fotos para verem como ficou .
> 
> ...



Não é preciso agradecer! Eu é que agradeço pelo interesse e por teres gostado dos autocolantes! Quero ver essas fotos!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Set 2013 às 19:24)

ecobcg disse:


> Mas tira com jeitinho...
> 
> Vá, então e os restantes autocolantes... mais fotos da sua colocação, onde andam?!
> 
> E já agora, ainda faltam muitos membros que ainda não adquiriram o dito autocolante! Bora lá!



Agora sem a pelicula!


----------



## ecobcg (25 Set 2013 às 09:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Agora sem a pelicula!
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....80/1236436_10153286426875375_1627018079_n.jpg



Bonito bonito!!


----------



## Mix (27 Set 2013 às 02:47)

Ainda estão disponíveis os autocolantes ?


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2013 às 09:04)

Mix disse:


> Ainda estão disponíveis os autocolantes ?



Bom dia,

Sim, posso mandar fazer mais uns quantos autocolantes. Se houver mais pessoal a aderir, tanto melhor. Estavas interessado em quantos?


----------



## Mix (28 Set 2013 às 03:14)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Sim, posso mandar fazer mais uns quantos autocolantes. Se houver mais pessoal a aderir, tanto melhor. Estavas interessado em quantos?



Era mesmo só um... 

Mas sem pressa, quando mais alguém quiser...


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2014 às 19:02)

Mix disse:


> Era mesmo só um...
> 
> Mas sem pressa, quando mais alguém quiser...



Aproveitando a onda e o facto de cada vez mais se falar no fórum e na meteorologia amadora, mais alguém quer um autocolantezito?


----------



## talingas (1 Fev 2014 às 19:15)

Epah ainda não me tinha apercebido desta ideia, mas agrada-me.  Em quanto me ficariam uns 3 autocolantes?


----------



## actioman (1 Fev 2014 às 19:46)

ecobcg disse:


> Aproveitando a onda e o facto de cada vez mais se falar no fórum e na meteorologia amadora, mais alguém quer um autocolantezito?



Ecobcg, mais uns quantos autocolantes compras o BMW! 

Aproveitem que ficam um espectáculo nos nossos _pópós_! 

E qualquer dia ter um autocolante destes deve dar regalias no mundo da meteorologia! Já estou a ver o pessoal da brigada de transito a mandar para a malta e após verificar o autocolante, pedir desculpa e mandar seguir com batedores à frente! 

Abraço!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2014 às 21:15)

talingas disse:


> Epah ainda não me tinha apercebido desta ideia, mas agrada-me.  Em quanto me ficariam uns 3 autocolantes?



Como está nuns posts atrás, são 5€ cada autocolante...


----------



## talingas (1 Fev 2014 às 21:24)

ecobcg disse:


> Como está nuns posts atrás, são 5€ cada autocolante...



Pois eu vi esse valor, mas como tinha os portes incluidos acabei por não perceber o preço de cada autocolante... Continua a ser 5€ por autocolante?


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2014 às 21:50)

actioman disse:


> Ecobcg, mais uns quantos autocolantes compras o BMW!
> 
> 
> 
> Abraço!



é pá! para isso tinha que meter os autocolantes a 1000€ cada... para poder ter alguma margem de lucro! ahahaha! Assim, ela por ela...só se for um autocolante de um BMW!


----------



## jotackosta (1 Fev 2014 às 22:08)

Eu estou interessado  e só agora é que soube disto!!

Um autocolante para mim se faz favor


----------



## bigfire (2 Fev 2014 às 02:05)

Já algum tempo que ando por aqui e só agora é que vi este post, devo andar a dormir 
E 2 autocolantes, não se arranjam por ai? Agradecia


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2014 às 11:50)

bigfire disse:


> Já algum tempo que ando por aqui e só agora é que vi este post, devo andar a dormir
> 
> E 2 autocolantes, não se arranjam por ai? Agradecia




Já agora, e aproveitando a boleia,  uns autocolantes até seria fixe


----------



## mr_miglas (2 Fev 2014 às 14:59)

Eu também fico com um.
Envio MP.

Obrigado.


----------



## jonekko (2 Fev 2014 às 21:26)

Também fico com 1  envio Mp. Obrigado


----------



## jotackosta (13 Fev 2014 às 13:39)

Já recebi o meu, só falta colar!!

Agora quando me virem na estrada não se esqueçam de cumprimentar


----------



## Rachie (13 Fev 2014 às 15:53)

Andamos todos muito espalhados, ainda não me cruzei com mais ninguém com autocolante


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2014 às 16:46)

Rachie disse:


> Andamos todos muito espalhados, ainda não me cruzei com mais ninguém com autocolante



Ainda são muito poucos os autocolantes MeteoPT a circular por aí, eu ainda não tenho carro senão já tinha adquirido um ou dois.


----------



## bigfire (13 Fev 2014 às 22:33)

O meu já anda na rua , o pessoal podia aderir mais um bocado, não custa, e dava outro impacto mais direto ao nome do forúm.


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2014 às 22:42)

Os meus ainda não andam na rua. 

Quando tiver tempo coloco-os...


----------



## ecobcg (14 Fev 2014 às 00:14)

bigfire disse:


> O meu já anda na rua , o pessoal podia aderir mais um bocado, não custa, e dava outro impacto mais direto ao nome do forúm.



Então e uma foto... só para ver como ficou! eheh!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Fev 2014 às 00:15)

Lousano disse:


> Os meus ainda não andam na rua.
> 
> Quando tiver tempo coloco-os...



Ainda não????
Olha que isso depois já não cola pá!!!


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Fev 2014 às 12:18)

Acho que esses autocolantes forao e melhor coisa que ja acontecera na minha vida


----------



## bigfire (17 Fev 2014 às 16:44)

ecobcg disse:


> Então e uma foto... só para ver como ficou! eheh!



Aqui esta, mas cometi um erro enorme, pensei que as escovas não passavam pelo o logo, mas passam, e ontem praticamente sairam as letras todas , devia ter mais atenção. Ainda bem que mandei vir 2 .


----------



## ecobcg (17 Fev 2014 às 16:56)

bigfire disse:


> Aqui esta, mas cometi um erro enorme, pensei que as escovas não passavam pelo o logo, mas passam, e ontem praticamente sairam as letras todas , devia ter mais atenção. Ainda bem que mandei vir 2 .
> 
> http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a490/Bigfire4/DSC02797_zps2eaf11a3.jpg



Olha ele ali tão bonito! 
Pois... eles são resistentes... mas não convém colocar em local onde as escovas passem por cima...

Os meus para já estão ali bem firmes... e sem sinal de qualquer letra a soltar-se... Espero que o mesmo se passe com o resto do pessoal que também já os colou!

já agora, a aplicação deve ser feita com o vidro bem limpo e devagarinho, para a película de suporte ir saíndo levemente e as letras irem ficando coladas... e pressionar com cuidado com o dedo por cima, depois de colado...para fixar bem...


----------



## bigfire (17 Fev 2014 às 17:09)

ecobcg disse:


> Olha ele ali tão bonito!
> Pois... eles são resistentes... mas não convém colocar em local onde as escovas passem por cima...
> 
> Os meus para já estão ali bem firmes... e sem sinal de qualquer letra a soltar-se... Espero que o mesmo se passe com o resto do pessoal que também já os colou!
> ...



Sim, isso eu sei, limpei toda a zona onde apliquei, e sequei, ficou bem colado, sem qualquer problema, o problema foi mesmo as escovas, numca pensei falhar nesse ponto, mas agora já está. Agora vou esperar por um dia em que esteja sol, lavar o carro, e vou colocar o outro por baixo das luzes que mostra a fotografia .


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2014 às 11:49)

Boas ecobcg 

Bem, estou a pensar em mandar vir um autocolante, é possivel?  
Ou precisas de um maior numero de pedidos?


----------



## ecobcg (22 Abr 2014 às 08:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas ecobcg
> 
> Bem, estou a pensar em mandar vir um autocolante, é possivel?
> Ou precisas de um maior numero de pedidos?



Boas,

Por acaso ainda cá tenho um. Se o quiseres, é só confirmares!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2014 às 10:48)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por acaso ainda cá tenho um. Se o quiseres, é só confirmares!



Porreiro, quero esse então.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2014 às 17:29)

Depois de alguns percalços...foi finalmente colado! 
Obrigado ecobcg.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Fev 2015 às 23:52)

Ainda fazem autocolantes??


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Fev 2015 às 23:56)

O meu está aqui:






Não se arranjam por mais 1 ou 2... ou 3....?


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2015 às 02:11)

Boa noite, gostaria também de ter 2 autocolantes é possivel  ?


----------



## ecobcg (21 Abr 2015 às 13:17)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> O meu está aqui:
> 
> Não se arranjam por mais 1 ou 2... ou 3....?





criz0r disse:


> Boa noite, gostaria também de ter 2 autocolantes é possivel  ?




Olá... peço desculpa, mas só hoje reparei nestas últimas mensagens sobre os autocolantes... passaram-me completamente despercebidas.. 
Se alguém ainda estiver interessado, podemos ver isso...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2015 às 22:37)

Por falar em autocolantes, o meu mantem-se impecável.


----------



## criz0r (21 Abr 2015 às 22:46)

Ainda estou sim senhor! Se houver alguns por ai gostaria de 2  !


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Abr 2015 às 23:23)

Boas. Os meus também estão impecáveis. Mas estava interessado em ter mais 1 ou 2 em stock. Ahah.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2016 às 10:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por falar em autocolantes, o meu mantem-se impecável.



Só para reforçar a ideia, dois anos após a colagem, está intacto, como novo!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Jan 2017 às 23:04)

Boas... Alguém tem autocolantes disponíveis para venda? Queria uns 2 ou 3...


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2017 às 14:02)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas... Alguém tem autocolantes disponíveis para venda? Queria uns 2 ou 3...



Eu também comprava um!


----------



## remember (10 Fev 2017 às 14:49)

Se houver também queria um!


----------



## criz0r (16 Fev 2017 às 16:46)

Pessoal, autocolantes? Alguém que tenha um stock de 2 pelo menos ?


----------



## jonekko (16 Fev 2017 às 18:13)

Eu também estaria interessado se houver essa possibilidade.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Fev 2017 às 22:41)

@ecobcg, ainda há autocolantes? Também quero um.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2017 às 22:51)

Boas.
Se o número de interessados for relevante, posso mandar fazer mais um lote. 
Tem é que compensar, para a tipografia os fazer... aí um mínimo de 15.
Metam aí o nome de quem quer mesmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2017 às 23:35)

Comprem pessoal, o autocolante é excelente, tenho o meu desde de 2014 no carro e continua intacto, muito resistente mesmo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Fev 2017 às 01:38)

Eu quero 2. Já os tinha pedido


----------



## remember (17 Fev 2017 às 08:52)

Um para mim


----------



## criz0r (17 Fev 2017 às 10:06)

São 2 também para mim!


----------



## Veterano (17 Fev 2017 às 10:20)

Também quero um!


----------



## jonekko (17 Fev 2017 às 12:42)

Eu quero 1 unidade.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Fev 2017 às 14:23)

Também quero um.


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Fev 2017 às 07:37)

Se for ainda a tempo quero 4


----------



## Norther (24 Fev 2017 às 08:13)

Se me pudessem mandar a imagem vetorizada eu imprimia para mim, trabalho com uma plotter


----------



## criz0r (9 Mar 2017 às 17:38)

Não há mais interessados ?


----------



## Toby (11 Jul 2017 às 11:10)

Bom dia à todos,

Antes de lançar da fabricação das autocolantes *METEOPT.COM* (quantidades, dimensões,…) obrigado bem de querer responder à este pequeno questionário.
https://docs.google.com/forms/u/0/d...NIMTVUuWAq8BfNurRlvWYSgA/viewform?usp=sf_link
https://docs.google.com/forms/u/0/d...NIMTVUuWAq8BfNurRlvWYSgA/viewform?usp=sf_link

*Financio eu mesmo o custo, aquilo evitar-me -á que lance uma fabricação para nada.*


----------



## criz0r (11 Jul 2017 às 11:21)

Done !


----------



## jonekko (11 Jul 2017 às 11:32)

Feito!


----------



## Toby (18 Jul 2017 às 20:36)

Boa noite à todos,

Apenas 4 respostas ao meu questionário… faço que… abandono a fabricação? Espero?
*ALLO  *


----------



## Toby (2 Ago 2017 às 08:12)

Bom dia,

Com apenas 4 respostas, paro a ideia.
Após a ausência de entusiasmo para fazer uma rede fiável com dados de qualidade.
Após as minhas múltiplas mensagens privadas, sem respostas, para a integração de estação portuguesa sobre InfoClimat.
Após os meus pedidos de informações para participar ao projeto “Rede de estações amadoras certificadas troposfera” sem respostas.
Após as minhas propostas de ajuda ao desenvolvimento “ Blitzortung Portugal” sem respostas.


----------



## criz0r (2 Ago 2017 às 17:34)

@Toby , assim que a minha estação estiver novamente operacional, penso que dentro de algumas semanas podes contar com a minha participação no que for necessário.

Acho que todos esses pontos que colocas-te são muito importantes, tanto em matéria de apoio ás entidades oficiais, como no campo científico em si. Nao tenho dúvidas, que como eu muitos dos membros deste Fórum alinham nesses projectos.


----------

